# Auf klick abspielen



## ElectriX (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo leute.

Ich suche den HTML Code für wen ich eine Stimmprobe in ne page einbau nicht automatisch abspielt sondern erst wen der User auf Play klickt. Also ich möchte das nicht so haben das ich einfah die datei Linke und dann öffnet sich beim User Winamp oder sonst irgend ein player der das abspielt sondern das es von der page aus abspielt, so wie ein interner player auf der page. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Vielen dank schon im vorraus.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Dezember 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=74248&highlight=flash+mp3


----------



## ElectriX (30. Dezember 2003)

1. Habe ich natürlich gesucht sonst würde ich hier nicht posten

2. Dieser thread hilft mir überhaupt nicht....


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2003)

1. Sorry, manchmal erwischt es halt den Falschen. Leider fragen 99% der Leute BEVOR sie suchen.
2. Ist die Frage im Flash-Forum vielleicht besser aufgehoben. Es sei denn Du möchtest mit Quicktime, Realplayer oder dem Mediaplayer arbeiten.
3. Vielleicht hilft Dir folgendes:

http://www.streamingmediaworld.com/smil/tutor/flash5smil_1/

Media Player in HTML einbinden - Beispiel:

```
<OBJECT ID="MediaPlayer"
                CLASSID="CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95"
                CODEBASE="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=5,1,52,701"
                STANDBY="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..."
                TYPE="application/x-oleobject">
                <PARAM NAME="fileName" VALUE="[Terminal Choice] - The Saviour.mp3">
                <PARAM NAME="animationatStart" VALUE="true">
                <PARAM NAME="transparentatStart" VALUE="true">
                <PARAM NAME="autoStart" VALUE="true">
                <PARAM NAME="showControls" VALUE="true">
                <PARAM NAME="ShowDisplay" VALUE="False">
                <PARAM NAME="DisplaySize" VALUE="0">
                <PARAM NAME="AutoSize" VALUE="False">
          <EMBED type="application/x-mplayer2"
                 pluginspage = "http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/MediaPlayer/"
                 SRC="[Terminal Choice] - The Saviour.mp3"
                 name="MediaPlayer"
                 width="150"
                 height="150"
                 AutoStart="true">
          </EMBED>
        </OBJECT>
```

Quicktime Anleitung:
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/hodgetts_philip/embedinc5/C5TEmbedQT_IE55win.htm

HTH


----------

